# Circuito para eliminar el "feedback" de un micrófono



## emidapal (Ene 28, 2013)

Buenas gente del foro,
Antes que nada, les comento que no soy un experto en electrónica y es por ello que estoy aquí consultóndoles a ustedes los expertos el siguiente caso:

Hace unos dias se me ocurrió la idea de que un micrófono podría ser filtrado mediante un elimina-banda, para quitar los molestos ruidos de "acople" o "feedback" que se producen.
Buscando en la web, encontré este circuito patentado:

http://www.google.com/patents?id=9QUqAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&hl=es#v=onepage&q&f=false

Por lo que pude entender, utiliza un segundo micrófono para detectar el feedback, y luego mediante un inversor de señal la amplifica para luego mezclarla con la señal del micrófono principal y así poder eliminar definitivamente el sonido molesto.

Como se ve en la página, el circuito muestra los componentes necesarios a utilizar, pero quisiera que me ayuden con los valores de los mismos, ya que como les conté, no tengo grandes nociones de la electrónica.

Muchas gracias.


----------

